# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Cianobactérias - Para as combater devemos ?

## João Magano

Outras questões:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

ESE 500 OU ESE 1000
A Solução fantástica :SbOk3:  
Á venda na sua farmacia (mas necessita de receita médica).
Cump.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, 

esse ESE é o quÊ?? Um anti-bacteriano, um anti-biótico...
 :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

É um anti-biótico

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> É um anti-biótico


Boas...

apesar de isto ser uma poll, acho interessante que se trate este assunto aqui, visto que tem tudo a ver! 

Seja como for, o anti-biótico, ESE 500 ou ESE 1000, deve ser usado em que quantidades? Não vai prejudicar os outros organismos no aqua, nomeadamente as bactérias benéficas para o aqua, que fazem o tão precioso ciclo de azoto??? Segundo sei existem anti-bióticos a que umas bactérias são resistentes e outras não (senão existia só um anti-biótico...) mas será o caso? Caso contrário é um grande risco...  :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Eu, ja em desespero resolvi arriscar e o que é certo é que já se passaram 2 meses e elas não voltaram. Não noto anomalias nenhumas, mas tenho a informar que não tenho corais duros. Quanto a doses e para saber mais sobre esta minha experiencia consulte:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ghlight=ESE500

Cump.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> visto que tem tudo a ver!


O aumento da luz e uso de reactor de calcio como combateria Ciano ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A proposito deste assunto vou transcrever um post colocado por mim noutro forum em Novembro de 2005.

"Eu há pouco tempo tive um surto enorme de cianobacterias no meu aquário grande após uma morte maciça de xénias devido ,penso eu a uma quebra de pH por a cave ter ficado fechada durante 8 dias e não ter colocado a ventilação forçada 24 horas por dia. 
Ora perante tal quadro e como não é fácil fazer TPA'S num sistema com 5000 litros de água, decidi utilizar eritromicina. 
Li um tópico com 28 paginas no Reefcentral e cocclui que 95% dos que já tinham usado eritromicina não tinham tido problema e apenas 5% tinham tido desgraças. 
Ora a minha conclusão foi que provavelmente esses 5% tinham aplicado uma dose excessiva por mau calculo do volume de água ou porque a qualidade da água já era tão má que independentemente de terem usado ou não eritromicina as desgraças tinham acontecido na mesma. 
Mas é claro que não é uma decisão fácil quando tenho um recife carregado de corais que não queria perder. 
Mas lá avancei . Calculei a dose em função de 4000 lt de água, ( descontando a rocha ) . Usei 1 mg por litro ou seja 4 gramas, isto é 8 comp. de ESE ( farmácia ) de 500 mg. Tirei o carvão e desliguei o ozono , mas não desliguei o escumador como eles diziam . a coragem não chegou para tanto. Nesse dia mal dormi a pensar que de manha iria ter os corais todos marados. 
De manha tentei ver alguma coisa comas luzes apagadas e uma lanterna e tudo parecia normal . Quando as luzes acenderam os corais começaram a abrir . Os peixes apareceram todos . Os camarões também. As tridacnas idem . E.... as cianobacterias resumiam-se a uns ínfimos focos. Nessa noite apliquei mais 6 comprimidos . No dia seguinte as cianobacterias desapareceram até hoje sem nenhuma baixa visível. As analises estavam perfeitas. Coloquei carvão e Rowaphos e estou muito satisfeito. 
O moral da historia é que hoje revendo o espectro de acção da eritromicina penso que estamos perante um antibiótico que afecta as bactérias aerobicas gram positivas e as anaeróbias. Não é o caso das bacterias nitrificantes porque são aeróbias gram negativas. As desnitrificantes poderão sofrer um pouco mas como estão em zonas menos acessiveis é provável que a eritromicina não atinja aí concentrações susceptíveis de as atingir significativamente. 
Assim, usando uma dose correcta e tendo uma boa qualidade de água, penso que podemos controlar alguns surtos de ciano em casos pontuais que não se devem a uma má circulação ou escumação mas sim a um aumento episódico da matéria orgânica por um acidente como, neste caso, a morte das xénias. Nos outros casos devemos sempre corrigir primeiro a causa. 
Antes do tratamento devemos sifonar a maioria das algas e depois do tratamento também devemos sifonar os restos de cianobacterias mortos para evitar as suas toxinas, que são o maior risco deste tratamento."

"1 mg por litro dois dias seguidos. Os comp. ESE da farmácia ( é um antibiotico usado em medicina humana) têm 400 mg . Ou seja dão para 400 lt. 
ATENÇÃO    
calcula bem o volume de água EFECTIVO do teu aquário. 
Antes aspira todas as cianobacterias que conseguires. 
Retira o carvão activado e desliga as UV's ou oozonizador se tiveres. 
No 3º dia volta a colocar o carvão. 

O TRATAMENTO NÃO SUBSTITUI A CORRECÇÃO DOS FACTORES PREDISPONENTES , como sejam : 
- má circulação 
- insuficiençia do escumador 
- sobrepopulação 
- excesso de alimentação 
- má qualidade da água 

O tratamento deve ser ponderado pelo aquariofilista e é da sua responsabilidade. Eu li 18 páginas de threads antes de usar o medicamento visto ter muitos corais e outros invertebrados no meu aquário. Não tive qualquer problema´. No entanto ,aresponsabiliade de usar medicamentos cabe a cada um de nós individualmente. "

Devo acrescentar que há cerca de 1 mês repeti o tratamento mas fiz apenas um dia porque a quantidade de ciano era muito pequena.Mais uma vez resolveu sem qualquer problema. O Anti red da Aquamedic contem eritromicina e funciona igualmente bem.

Cump.
Rui Ferreira de Almeida

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tenho um tratamento em curso (vai no terceiro dia). Estou a usar 100mg de Eritromicina para cada 100 por dia (a proporção do Rui) e até agora tudo bem. Decidi manter tudo como estava incluindo escumador.

As malditas começaram a morrer só no final do segundo dia e notou-se uma enorme aumento de actividade do escumador. Peixes e corais estão aparentemente óptimos.

Seguem-se algumas TPAs diárias (pelo menos 3 de 20%) e carvão activado.

Infelizmente não sei o que terá provocado o problema porque os parâmetros estão bem. Admito que com um maior contenção na alimentação, TPAs mais frequentes e mais cuidado no aspirar do fundo a coisa se endireite definitivamente.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Problema resolvido (por agora) aparentemente sem danos para peixes e corais!  :SbSourire:  Obrigado Rui!!! :SbBravo:

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Nuno

Esse medicamento vende-se sem receita médica?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos  :Olá: 

É necessário receita médica, ou um amigo farmacêutico. :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
O EsE 500,já é conhecida duma comunidade de resistentes ciano... :Admirado:  
Aumentei as tpa, melhorei os escumadores, circulação, iniciei a filtragem com filter bags ,aspiro a superficie da areia e hoje  coloquei umas resinas anti-fosfatos e carvão novo :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

ultilização de ozonio (O3), é um ótimo remédio.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Já uso. Redox 420.Melhorou...

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Eu hoje tive 1 praga de Cianobactérias...e resolvi aumentando o KH, para promover o crescimento da alga coralina...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Coloquei meio comprimido de Eritromicina e em três dias as cianos foram-se. Os restantes habitantes permaneceram bem.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Mendes Silva

oi!
gostava de saber se há algum problema em usar eritromicina injectal, acho que deve ser a mesma coisa, o agente é o mesmo, mas deem opnioes.
cumprimentos

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

Como diz o Pedro Azevedo,no início do post,E.S.E.1000  :Pracima:  (em saquetas...contém glucose,mas não há problema nenhum).
Modo de preparar:
Dissolver 1 saqueta em 100ml de àgua.deixar reposar 10 minutos e voltar a dissolver.
Depois de concluido:100ml = 1000l ; 10ml = 100l ; 1ml = 10l
Fazer contas ao volume de àgua livre (não cubicagem do àqua vazio) e aplicar o correspondente a esse volume.
24 horas passadas aplicar + 1/4 da dose...ao fim de 48h cianos = a 0.
Quando da aplicação do produto,se for o caso,retirar carvão activado (só recolucar 72h depois),parar UV e onzonizador.
Depois de tudo o que fiz (...) TPAs sucessivas,aspiração do substracto sucessivas,com valores normais e há muito habituais,nada resultou em um mês de tentativas (...) com o dito,foi tiro e queda e vai para três meses que tudo está sob control  :SbOk: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jose Teixeira

Viva amigos! Com base nas vossas indicações usei o ESE 500 para combater um forte surto de Cianobactérias. Gostava de partilhar com vocês o resultado: ao fim de 3 dias a usar menos de metade do comprimido (que coloquei na sump dissolvido em água - tenho cerca de 230 litros de água) houve uma transformação notável (para melhor) no aquário. 
A rocha ficou limpa novamente. Tenho alguns corais que estavem praticamente acabados (um deles cheguei a te-lo fora do aquário para deitar ao lixo) mas que estão a recuperar notavelmente.

Obrigado pela vossa preciosa ajuda e espero que esta experiência possa auxiliar outros também. Cumprimentos.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

De momento também tenho uns problemas de cianos e estou a preparar para iniciar o tratamento com uma saqueta de ESE1000, que o Jorge gentilmente me arranjou. Falta-me arranjar água para TPA e carvão super-activado para o pós-tratamento, que espero conseguir por estes dias.  :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas, tou com algum ciano a aparecer e antes que alastre.. Tou a pensar fazer um tratamento como o descrito neste tópico. Algum conselho mais?

Pelo que li no amigo jorge Neves funcionou ás mil maravilhas, e como foi o resultado do amigo Artur Fonseca?

Depois meto foto das algas para ter mesmo a certeza que estou a falar da mesma praga.

Não sei o que causou o seu aparecimento, se bem que estou inclinado para falta de circulação ( apesar de achar que tenho bem suficiente, mas enfim) pois parâmetros da água penso que não.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Marco,

Para a litragem de cerca de 400 litros (aquário + sump), misturei uma saqueta de ESE1000 em 1000 ml de água e apliquei 400ml da solução no aquário.

Ao segundo dia de tratamento notei os peixes com respiração ofegante. O escumador não funciona com o tratamento, a água transbordava literalmente pelo copo. Mesmo assim tinha sempre as bombas de circulação a agitar a água à superfície. Infelizmente, nessa noite que reparei na respiração ofegante dos peixes, no dia a seguir perdi o flavescens. Dentro de horas de notar a perda, coloquei carvão super-activado e acho que ajudou a concluir o tratamento.

Ao terceiro dia de tratamento as cianos tinham desaparecido. Notei alguns corais por exemplo as euphyllias retraídas, com mau aspecto, de qualquer forma passados dois dias estava tudo recuperado.

Foi uma pena a baixa do flavescens... se fosse hoje provavelmente teria aplicado (ou começado por aplicar) apenas metade ou um quarto da dose recomendada. O ESE1000 talvez seja mais concentrado que o ESE500, para mesmas doses em ml... 

Boa sorte  :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Macae

hmm obrigado pelo feed back.. não sei se arrisxco perder algum peixe. 

E com o antired da aquamedic, que dizem é eficaz? mais seguro talvez...

Isto é mesmo ciano ? 

DSC03223.jpg

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

O anti red da aquamedic funcionou comigo sem perda de nenhum vivo. Agora por ser mais barato uso a eritromicina, Usando a dosagem recomendada aqui no forum pelo Rui Ferreira de Almeida :http://www.reefforum.net/f8/eritromi...acterias-4411/

----------


## Marco Macae

Acho que vou optyar pelo anti red se bem que vou gastar mais algum, mas não quero arriscar.

Andei pelo ebay e apenas encontro a vender dos states, alguem me indica site ou loja na Europa onde possa mandar vir o produto aquamedic referido?

Ty

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Marco,

O meu testemunho foi apenas para alertar para algum perigo do método... mas não deve afastar o uso do ESE para tratar as cianos.

Recomendo apenas que o mais seguro será usar os comprimidos de ESE400, e usar a proporção de um desses comprimidos para 400 litros de água. Talvez começar com meio comprimido no primeiro dia e a segunda metade do comprimido no segundo dia. E ao fim de 48 a 72 horas de tratamento, ou se os peixes ficarem muito ofegantes, colocar o carvão activado e posteriormente fazer uma TPA generosa.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas Marco,
> 
> O meu testemunho foi apenas para alertar para algum perigo do método... mas não deve afastar o uso do ESE para tratar as cianos.
> 
> Recomendo apenas que o mais seguro será usar os comprimidos de ESE400, e usar a proporção de um desses comprimidos para 400 litros de água. Talvez começar com meio comprimido no primeiro dia e a segunda metade do comprimido no segundo dia. E ao fim de 48 a 72 horas de tratamento, ou se os peixes ficarem muito ofegantes, colocar o carvão activado e posteriormente fazer uma TPA generosa.


Boa Tarde 

Gostaria de saber onde se arranja o ESE 400. Confesso e apesar de estar ligado a Industria farmaceutica e como tal as Farmácias são um dos muitos locais de travbalho e não encontro.
Obg
Andrade

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Marco,
> 
> O meu testemunho foi apenas para alertar para algum perigo do método... mas não deve afastar o uso do ESE para tratar as cianos.
> 
> Recomendo apenas que o mais seguro será usar os comprimidos de ESE400, e usar a proporção de um desses comprimidos para 400 litros de água. Talvez começar com meio comprimido no primeiro dia e a segunda metade do comprimido no segundo dia. E ao fim de 48 a 72 horas de tratamento, ou se os peixes ficarem muito ofegantes, colocar o carvão activado e posteriormente fazer uma TPA generosa.


 :Olá:  Artur

O teu problema,foi que para 400l de àgua,deverias ter usado 40ml e não 400ml como fizeste,isto porque como referi,era 1ml para 10l de àgua,ora 40mlx10=400.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Peço desculpa pela demora na resposta, estive sem o PC principal uns dias desde meados da semana passada, com acesso limitado à net...




> Gostaria de saber onde se arranja o ESE 400. Confesso e apesar de estar ligado a Industria farmaceutica e como tal as Farmácias são um dos muitos locais de travbalho e não encontro.


Boas António,

O medicamento precisa de receita médica. Há alguns anos, quando tratei o nano de 50 litros, arranjei um comprimido de ESE400 através de uma loja de reef em que sou cliente. O dono habitualmente fazia estes tratamentos e como lhe falei no problema das cianos cedeu-me um comprimido de borla.
Mais recentemente, no novo sistema, tentei arranjar ESE400 na mesma loja mas na altura não tinha... então o Jorge Neves gentilmente cedeu-me uma saqueta de ESE1000. Para arranjar numa farmácia, possivelmente só explicando o objetivo do tratamento ou conhecendo algum farmacêutico. Numas farmácias possivelmente recusarão, noutras possivelmente se conseguirá.  :SbOk: 




> O teu problema,foi que para 400l de àgua,deverias ter usado 40ml e não 400ml como fizeste,isto porque como referi,era 1ml para 10l de àgua,ora 40mlx10=400.


Boas Jorge,

Segui as recomendações gerais indicadas num tópico aqui no fórum sobre o tratamento por Eritromicina. A indicação é 1 grama de Eritromicina para 1 litros de água (útil) do aquário.

Repara num meu post anterior...



> Para a litragem de cerca de 400 litros (aquário + sump), misturei uma saqueta de ESE1000 em 1000 ml de água e apliquei 400ml da solução no aquário.


A diferença é que eu não dissolvi o comprimido ESE1000 em 100ml de água (como vi num teu post) mas sim em 1000ml, então a proporção estará correcta na mesma.  :SbOk3: 

O meu problema é que na altura tinha uma população de peixes demasiado arriscada para o volume do aquário. E com este tipo de tratamento, em que as bactérias disparam o consumo de oxigénio e consequentemente o aumento de CO2 na água, teve a baixa num peixe... Possivelmente deveria ter colocado o carvão activado logo ao fim das 48 horas de tratamento, mas deixei chegar às 72 horas... em termos das cianos é muito eficaz, são exterminadas, porém há sempre estes riscos colaterais...
Já quando fiz o tratamento no nano, ironicamente apliquei metade do comprimido ESE400, ou seja, fiz tratamento para 200 litros num aquário de 50 litros... na altura acho que já tinha os dois ocellaris e não se passou nada, impecáveis, aliás são os mesmos que agora moram no novo sistema, e que passaram pelo segundo tratamento (na altura em geral os peixes ficaram um pouco ofegantes)...

----------


## goncalo marques

boas noites..se possivel poder esclarecer-me...visto ver no forum topico das cianobacterias,,começo ter um surto delas..questiono se na posse de um yellow tang ele não as pode eliminar...bem como faço tpas de 60lts semnais e os niveis de nitratos ficam altos e agoras as xenias estam a ressentir disto tudo...se me poder aconselhar a fazer algo agradeço..goncalo marques.

----------


## João Jordão

Boas Gonçalo

Não o yellow tang não come essas algas, mas espera por outras opiniões.

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Eu não resolvi com o ESE 400, mas tenho aqui alguns comprimidos de ESE 500, se quiser diz e te faculto, sem problemas.

O ESE ajudou a amenizar a situação mas não resolveu de todo o meu problema, possivelmente o que eu tinha era todo tipo de mazelas e algas a qual porventura o ESE ajudou a diminuir.

Depois de aplicado o ESE, utilizei outro método, para isto recomendo que entre em contacto com o Rui da Bubbleshop (ver telefone na webpage). Isto sim no meu caso está ajudando a eliminar o problema.

Atenção, que este foi o meu caso, e este é o meu conselho.
Espero que tenha ajudado.

Cumprimentos,
FM

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas


Já agora gostaria de saber onde encontrar esse ditos cujos comprimidos. Visito diariamente farmacias e não exostem simplesmente.

Obg
Cumps
Andrade

----------


## fabianomoser

Pergunte ao Luis da Aquahobby, talvez ele tenha.

Cumps,
FM

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> O ESE ajudou a amenizar a situação mas não resolveu de todo o meu problema, possivelmente o que eu tinha era todo tipo de mazelas e algas a qual porventura o ESE ajudou a diminuir.


Boas Fabiano,

Acho que no teu caso foi uma questão do diagnóstico errado e da aplicação do remédio certo para um problema alheio. As cianobactérias tal como o nome indica são bactérias e não algas, e o tratamento com ESE400/500 é 100% eficaz. No teu sistema acho que terás confundido algas castanhas/avermelhadas com cianos e então tentado erradicar as algas com o ESE, o que naturalmente não tem efeito desejado pois o ESE é exclusivamente para cianos. Para tratamento de algas são outros remédios.  :SbOk3:

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas Fabiano,
> 
> Acho que no teu caso foi uma questão do diagnóstico errado e da aplicação do remédio certo para um problema alheio. As cianobactérias tal como o nome indica são bactérias e não algas, e o tratamento com ESE400/500 é 100% eficaz. No teu sistema acho que terás confundido algas castanhas/avermelhadas com cianos e então tentado erradicar as algas com o ESE, o que naturalmente não tem efeito desejado pois o ESE é exclusivamente para cianos. Para tratamento de algas são outros remédios.


Boas Artur,

Concordo, por isso procurei ajuda aqui no FÓRUM para tentar saber o que era, colocando fotos, videos e mais fotos e vídeos. 

Não fui só eu que confundi, pois não percebo nada disto, acho que confundimos todos, porque todos viram o que era, mas nunca houve certezas.
Mas o que importa é que tem diminuído, embora ainda não tenha eliminado 100%.

Cumps,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## João Seguro

Fabiano, vai te acontecer o mesmo que a mim, deixas passar umas boas semanas e vais sempre limpando que cada vez mais vai maturando o aquário e isso começa a desaparecer. No meu já foram à vida xD

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Boas Fabiano,
> 
> Acho que no teu caso foi uma questão do diagnóstico errado e da aplicação do remédio certo para um problema alheio. As cianobactérias tal como o nome indica são bactérias e não algas, e o tratamento com ESE400/500 é 100% eficaz. No teu sistema acho que terás confundido algas castanhas/avermelhadas com cianos e então tentado erradicar as algas com o ESE, o que naturalmente não tem efeito desejado pois o ESE é exclusivamente para cianos. Para tratamento de algas são outros remédios.


Boas Artur!
Nem mais! Para as Cyanos, utilizei com sucesso o Aquamedic StopRed, que me eliminou praticamente todas as cyanos que tinha! As restantes sifonei...

Para as algas, utilizei o tratamento.... Siganus magnificus e tem estado ali a limpar as algas das rochas como um lord!  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos e um abraço!

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

No refúgio tive sempre uma grande quantidade de macro-algas (Caulerpa Racemosa, Caulerpa Prolifera e Chaetomorpha) e não tinha problemas de cianos desde que fiz o tratamento com eritromicina há montes de tempo.

Curiosamente, entretanto com o Flavescens no refúgio e agora mais recentemente com a passagem do ouriço Diadema Setosum para o refúgio, houve um desbaste brutal nas macro-algas e agora tem uma quantidade mínima dessas macro-algas. E como resultado, tenho agora no aquário e no refúgio grandes quantidades de cianos pela rocha e no refúgio próximo da superfície da água em redor das poucas macro-algas que restam.

Isto leva-me a supor que a utilização de uma quantidade significativa de macro-algas poderá ser uma solução para eliminar as cianos (seguindo dos efeitos para a causa que relatei).  :SbOk3:

----------

